# Alert: shameless Uber is stealing Ur personal data to cheat money when U are deactivated.



## UbeBer (Feb 17, 2016)

It is illegal to prevent drivers from quitting Uber. 
Uber intentionally sets up obstacles to drivers who want to leave. 
As Uber drivers, you can check out at anytime, but you can never leave.
Even though your account is deactivated, Uber is still using your personal private information to cheat money in stock market. 
Don't be taken advantage by shameless Uber, make sure close out your account.
If you are just deactivated, your are still contractor, Uber will use all deactivated drivers as their contractors to cheat money on stock market.
Deactivation is not close out.


----------



## Jack_Jones (Feb 16, 2016)

please explain, i don't understand


----------



## UbeBer (Feb 17, 2016)

Uber's stock value is based on and be proportional to the number of drivers enrolled with Uber. Even though your account is deactivated by Uber, you are still counted in by Uber in their annual financial report, Uber will say, "see, there are so many drivers working for us", but actually, half of the drivers has quit from Uber. That why Uber just deactivated your account, not close out it completely. That means, even though you no longer work for Uber (deactivation), you are still be used to make money for Uber in the rest of your life. That why it is so difficult to end up with Uber.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

So true.. I didn't even think about it.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Well, then, how do we get completely removed?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Does it matter? Myspace can still claim millions of users, even though over 90% have not used it in years.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

"HOTEL UBER-CALIFORNIA"

They stab it with their steely knives, But they just can't kill the beast...

You can check in anytime you like, but you can never leave...

~ Eagles


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't think so because Uber is not a publicly listed company.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

i couldn't get my info off of ubers servers its impossible to quit they just deactivate your account if you wanna not drive for them


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UbeBer said:


> Uber's stock value is based on and be proportional to the number of drivers enrolled with Uber. Even though your account is deactivated by Uber, you are still counted in by Uber in their annual financial report, Uber will say, "see, there are so many drivers working for us", but actually, half of the drivers has quit from Uber. That why Uber just deactivated your account, not close out it completely. That means, even though you no longer work for Uber (deactivation), you are still be used to make money for Uber in the rest of your life. That why it is so difficult to end up with Uber.


Uber is VALUED at $50+billion, but Uber has no stock value, because they have no stock. They have not gone public. Show me where you have seen ONE "annual financial report" as you say?? Only thing you may have seen are alleged leaked documents. They are a private company have no obligation to show you their numbers and they haven't. But they must when they go public. You might be telling the truth here but even if you are you're talking about FUTURE truth. Like , they haven't even made financial reports to potential increase sells of stock that they don't even offer yet...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> Does it matter? Myspace can still claim millions of users, even though over 90% have not used it in years.


Exactly, or if you go to your Android market, and look at an apps download #, like Skype, it'll say it has over 500million downloads. Which is true, but it doesn't tell you that 200million people may have already uninstalled that app..... It only counts when you download

And just like with Uber they internally know how many were decativated, if you own your app in the market (android at least), you can log into your portal and see current installed and uninstalled numbers....


----------



## UbeBer (Feb 17, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Uber is VALUED at $50+billion, but Uber has no stock value, because they have no stock. They have not gone public. Show me where you have seen ONE "annual financial report" as you say?? Only thing you may have seen are alleged leaked documents. They are a private company have no obligation to show you their numbers and they haven't. But they must when they go public. You might be telling the truth here but even if you are you're talking about FUTURE truth. Like , they haven't even made financial reports to potential increase sells of stock that they don't even offer yet...


If Uber is not open to the public, how to you know or calculate "Uber is VALUED at $50+billion,"


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

UbeBer said:


> If Uber is not open to the public, how to you know or calculate "Uber is VALUED at $50+billion,"


It's perceived value based on rounds of funding they receive.

It's true value will be known when they go public.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

LGC said:


> It's perceived value based on rounds of funding they receive.
> 
> It's true value will be known *when they go public*.


Exactly


----------



## UbeBer (Feb 17, 2016)

LGC said:


> It's perceived value based on rounds of funding they receive.
> 
> It's true value will be known when they go public.


How much profit that Uber can make from the real riding market? Is it worth 50 billion plus investment? No!

+50 Billions value is the bubble that was made by Uber itself? I can not see Uber needs such huge amount of investment.

What Uber has? Nothing but a simple, functions badly app software.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UbeBer said:


> How much profit that Uber can make from the real riding market? Is it worth 50 billion plus investment? No!
> 
> +50 Billions value is the bubble that was made by Uber itself? I can not see Uber needs such huge amount of investment.
> 
> What Uber has? Nothing but a simple, functions badly app software.


say what? sounds like you mixing investment and value. One number is way higher than the other


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

LGC said:


> It's perceived value based on rounds of funding they receive.
> 
> It's true value will be known when they go public.


No, it's true value will be known AFTER the bubble bursts & their paid BS hype and marketing wears off and the investors & majority of drivers see Uber for what it really is & makes as a true business.

It's been like a cult, a fad, a phenomenon so far. Last I heard they were still losing hundreds of millions off their current operations. No net income or profit after all the investor money they've been going through like a drunk retiree at a casino.


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

UbeBer said:


> How much profit that Uber can make from the real riding market? Is it worth 50 billion plus investment? No!
> 
> +50 Billions value is the bubble that was made by Uber itself? I can not see Uber needs such huge amount of investment.
> 
> What Uber has? Nothing but a simple, functions badly app software.


I don't believe you are understanding the concept.

For example - If uber wanted to raise 1 billion dollars and in exchange they give away 1% of the company to the investor, people will say they did a round of funding at 100 billion dollar valuation and raised 1 billion dollars.

Their perceived value would then be 100 billion


----------



## UbeBer (Feb 17, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> say what? sounds like you mixing investment and value. One number is way higher than the other


What is the purpose of investment? Losing money on bubbles? Why do people spend money on something which value is much lower than the investment?


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

UbeBer said:


> What is the purpose of investment? Losing money on bubbles? Why do people spend money on something which value is much lower than the investment?


because they obviously think it will be worth more.

Its called capitalism.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UbeBer said:


> What is the purpose of investment? Losing money on bubbles? Why do people spend money on something which value is much lower than the investment?


huh? if you invest 50 million, and get back 500million or so, how is the value lower than your investment? Uber has not burst yet. If they went public today all those investors would be rich like zuckerberg was once facebook went public

thing is, Uber could crumble and they never go public. Thats a chance you take. But its a investment, which is a gamble in itself


----------



## UbeBer (Feb 17, 2016)

LGC said:


> I don't believe you are understanding the concept.
> 
> For example - If uber wanted to raise 1 billion dollars and in exchange they give away 1% of the company to the investor, people will say they did a round of funding at 100 billion dollar valuation and raised 1 billion dollars.
> 
> Their perceived value would then be 100 billion


The purpose of people creating so many concepts is to cash the bubbles. In order to cash the bubble, Uber has to go through the stock market. If nobody knows the real market profit which reflects the true value of Uber, how come 1% of Uber in exchange 1 billion investment will make 100 billion profit?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UbeBer said:


> The purpose of people creating so many concepts is to cash the bubbles. In order to cash the bubble, Uber has to go through the stock market. If nobody knows the real market profit which reflects the true value of Uber, how come 1% of Uber in exchange 1 billion investment will make 100 billion profit?


they can predict it just like they did when Facebook went public. Regardless of their "real market profit", you gain money by people buying the shares. So if your investment gave you a percentage interest, you get a percentage of all that money taken when stocks are available


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

UbeBer said:


> The purpose of people creating so many concepts is to cash the bubbles. In order to cash the bubble, Uber has to go through the stock market. If nobody knows the real market profit which reflects the true value of Uber, how come 1% of Uber in exchange 1 billion investment will make 100 billion profit?


I said "perceived value". Please look up the definition.

Secondly, I didn't say 100 billion profit.

I'm sorry if you aren't grasping the concept, but finance lessons are probably not best given on a forum.

Try catching a few episodes of shark tank.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UbeBer said:


> Uber's stock value is based on and be proportional to the number of drivers enrolled with Uber. Even though your account is deactivated by Uber, you are still counted in by Uber in their annual financial report, Uber will say, "see, there are so many drivers working for us", but actually, half of the drivers has quit from Uber. That why Uber just deactivated your account, not close out it completely. That means, even though you no longer work for Uber (deactivation), you are still be used to make money for Uber in the rest of your life. .


The IPO hasn't been issued yet, so there is no publicly traded Uber stock yet and no stock value yet either.

Whatever investment bank decides to get involved with the Uber IPO aren't morons, and neither are those big players that will be offered Uber stock at the IPO price. They'll be looking at the real, audited cash flow as well as future expected cash flow, when they set the price, not the just the number of registered drivers. I don't think they aren't really unaware of the fact that there is a high turnover of drivers.


----------



## UbeBer (Feb 17, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> they can predict it just like they did when Facebook went public. Regardless of their "real market profit", you gain money by people buying the shares. So if your investment gave you a percentage interest, you get a percentage of all that money taken when stocks are available


One Facebook eroded this country. One hundred Facebook plus Uber will hollow this country. That is the root why inflation is so high, why so many Uber drivers have no alternatives but to do Uber drivers no matter how less money they can make. Not like what you said, "No one forced you to drive for Uber, you can do other jobs". 
Share interests must be based on the "real market profit", otherwise, it is cheating, it is crime whether it is against the law or not.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UbeBer said:


> One Facebook eroded this country. One hundred Facebook plus Uber will hollow this country. That is the root why inflation is so high, why so many Uber drivers have no alternatives but to do Uber drivers no matter how less money they can make. Not like what you said, "No one forced you to drive for Uber, you can do other jobs".
> Share interests must be based on the "real market profit", otherwise, it is cheating, it is crime whether it is against the law or not.


um.okay.


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> um.okay.


Lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UbeBer said:


> One Facebook eroded this country. One hundred Facebook plus Uber will hollow this country. That is the root why inflation is so high, why so many Uber drivers have no alternatives but to do Uber drivers no matter how less money they can make. Not like what you said, "No one forced you to drive for Uber, you can do other jobs".
> Share interests must be based on the "real market profit", otherwise, it is cheating, it is crime whether it is against the law or not.


Inflation is high? How old are you if I might ask?


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

UbeBer said:


> Uber's stock value is based on and be proportional to the number of drivers enrolled with Uber.


The stock value thing is dopey enough but it's already been explained. Even if there was a stock value, who told you that it would be based on and proportional to the number of drivers? A stock's _price _is determined by the number of buyers and sellers of that stock amongst other things, but the number of drivers "enrolled" would have very little impact on the day to day price of Uber stock. If that stock actually existed. Which it doesn't


----------



## Pepo (Sep 9, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> Well, then, how do we get completely removed?


I would love to know the answer to this myself.


----------



## UbeBer (Feb 17, 2016)

Pepo said:


> I would love to know the answer to this myself.


Here is an email template.

To Uber, [email protected], [email protected]

Hey,

Today, March 3rd, 2016, I am writing to completely delete my Uber account. I have decided to cancel all contracts with UBER or any other alias name that you use.

Please remove, delete, my data, links and any other data information of me within your system/data.

Please also issue any refund, funds if any values to my personal address.

After all the rate cuts, none sense, risk to drivers for your illegal service and the lack of good commercial practices from part of UBER/Raiser or other alias companies.

I am cancelling any contract on or other in the pass with Uber and alias + I am removing all Uber apps from my phones.

Please also unsubscribe me from your data bank, e-mails or texts. **Please no more e-mails or text or any other kind of communication. I want to know nothing about UBER or aliases.

Then you will receive an email from Uber to confirm your account cancellation.

That is the best you can do. I do not give any credit to Uber and Lyft. Make sure to check your website account, if you can't log in, your account probably is closed out.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

UbeBer said:


> What is the purpose of investment? Losing money on bubbles? Why do people spend money on something which value is much lower than the investment?


Making money from nothing. Producing nothing tangible in society, yet profiting from the gard work & daily lives of more & more people. It's an accepted, honorable for of degenerate gambling & usury.

And it's what will officially make the US a 3rd World country in the future when the haves are only 1 out of 100,000 people in our society.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

UbeBer said:


> Here is an email template.
> 
> To Uber, [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> ...


Thank you for this interesting information. Great to know.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> Thank you for this interesting information. Great to know.


You're my favorite actress


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

/popcorn.gif


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Exactly, or if you go to your Android market, and look at an apps download #, like Skype, it'll say it has over 500million downloads. Which is true, but it doesn't tell you that 200million people may have already uninstalled that app..... It only counts when you download
> 
> And just like with Uber they internally know how many were decativated, if you own your app in the market (android at least), you can log into your portal and see current installed and uninstalled numbers....


The droid does seem to be able to do things I want my iPhone to do lately....


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> You're my favorite actress


I'm not sure why.

I am finding out one thing though, not directly related to this post. It is hard to get out of a market that you've been dumped in just becuase you inquired about what was required to drive in said market.


----------

